# Wago Haussteuerung, womit beginne ich wie?



## spshugo (14 März 2016)

Hallo, ich darf mal ein neues Thema aufmachen zu Fragen die sicher schon öfter gestellt wurden aber ich finde leider kaum Infos dazu.
Ich möchte eine SPS als Zentrale für eine Haussteuerung einsetzen. In einem anderen Beitrag steht schon etwas darüber.
Letztendlich bin ich bei Wago gelandet und sollte noch ein paar Dinge wissen. Wär nett wenn jemand mir weiterhilft.

Ich schwanke zwischen 750-880 und 750-881. Wahrscheinlich wirds doch eher der mit der SD Karte (880). Sinnvoll? Oder viel zu groß?

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den vielen Steuerungen die es da gibt? Application Controller, Ethernet Controller... dass die alle was unterschiedliches können ist schon klar aber was brauche ich?

Die allgemeine Codesys Umgebung hab ich schon. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch die "Lizenz". Ist ein Starterkit sinnvoll? Davon könnte ich unterm Strich nur die Steuerung brauchen und die Software natürlich. Netzteil ist zu schwach für das was letztendlich passieren soll. Über die Software hab ich preislich noch nichts gefunden, ist das so geheim?
Das Starterkit ist ca. 190 Euro teurer als der Controller selbst. Lohnt sich das? Oder gibts die Software auch separat günstiger?

Ihr merkt ich stehe noch völlig im Wald was das ganze Thema angeht. Ich freue mich über alles was mir meine Kaufentscheidung erleichtert.


----------



## RobiHerb (14 März 2016)

*Raspberry Pi*

Ich würde zum Starten den Raspberry PI mit PiFace Interface nehmen. Wenn Du einen PC mit Ethernet Schnittstelle hast, hat heute jeder Laptop, kannst Du für < 100 Euro ein Testsystem zu Hause haben, mit dem Du lernen kannst.

Danach weisst Du auch besser, was Du eigentlich machen möchtest und dazu brauchst.

Den Raspberry programmierst Du mit Codesys 3.5, das in der 2h Testversion kostenlos ist. Nach Ablauf der Zeit musst Du neu booten und Du hast wieder 2 Stunden. Wenn das stört, kannst Du auch für unter 35 € (so erinnere ich mich) jederzeit die Vollversion bei 3S im Store erwerben.


----------



## spshugo (15 März 2016)

An den Raspi kann ich auch gleich I/O Karten anschließen?

Ich habe eine Codesys Umgebung auf dem Laptop, mit der ich mich gerade schon vertraut mache. Bei der Suche finde ich einige solche Software mit verschiedenen Namen. Wago hat da etliches das mir überhaupt nichts sagt, IO Pro, Cockpit, uvm. Und auch auf codesys.com gibts verschiedenes. Was genau tut das alles und was brauche ich davon überhaupt?

35 Euro ist ja günstig. Kann ich damit dann nur den Raspi programmieren oder geht das auch mit der Steuerung später? Dann würde ich mit dem Starterkit ja schlechter fahren und mir lieber die Steuerung separat kaufen plus 35 € für die Software? Oder brauch ich für Wago auch noch speziell eine Lizenz?
Das ist alles n bisschen zu undurchsichtig für mich.
Steht sowas irgendwo zum nachlesen?


----------

